# Hypoglycemia - Feeding Query/Suggestions



## Chlojo (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all, 

I know that the topic of hypoglycemia has been brought up alot in the forums, and after reading the sticky and other articles online, I fully now understand what hypoglycemia is. Unfortunately, while I was away on holiday my chi went into a coma and only my mum found her in the morning and rushed her to the vets who had her on a drip and oxygen. I am only home this morning to discover the vet basically said it was an absolute miracle she lived and understandably, I am terrified of anything like this ever happening again to my little baby 

Princess is only about 1 kilo (2lbs) and since I got her has never been a big eater or drinker. I ususally feed her first thing in the morning and then a small snack in afternoon and again before bed, for the main meal it is a mixture of wet and dried food - have tried interchanging these to different brands etc. She tends to vary from liking something one day to hating it the next.

After reading online and on the forums about nutri-cal I have ordered some online and i'm definately going to introduce it to her routine. However I noticed some people mentioning on the forums about feeding their chi's baby food - which i also might explore mixed with dry food. (Avoiding the danger of onion powders found in baby food.) Does anyone have any experience of this?

The vet also suggested letting her have a few licks of maple syrup off my finger if she is not eating regularly - it's not ideal but may have to keep this up until the nutrical i ordered arrives. 

Really what im asking is what human food do you think i could try and get Princess to eat to maintain her blood sugar levels if she is rejecting her normal meals? She has snacked today on oatmeal and ham but not yet ate any of her wet/dried mix food. And i've also gave her a few licks of maple syrup. 

Any suggestions/tips/experiences you have would be great! 
I've also attached a picture of Princess so I can introduce us to the forums - hope it works  xo


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry that happened! Stella, my chi weighs in at 2.3 lbs. she is about 5 mos old. She gets 3 meals a day, and I keep some dry food in her pen at all times just incase she gets hungry. I do keep nutrical in the house, but I only use it if she is exhibiting hypoglycemia symptoms, which is rare. I feed raw for her meals, but I keep ziwipeak out for her just incase. I really think as tiny as princess is, it might be worthwhile to free feed. How old is she?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My youngest had these issues. She had them while still at her breeder. As a result, the breeder did not offer her for sale until she was 7 months old and closer to 3 pounds. 

She has been with us about 9 months and has gained weight and exhibited none of the signs again.

The breeder indicated that she was a VERY picker eater. We have fed her Ziwipeak since we picked her up and now she is my best eater of the 3!

I agree with offering syrup until you get the Nutrical. You need to keep her sugar level up. You REALLY want her to get accustomed to eating her own food. You will make her pickier (which you cannot afford to do when you need her to eat) if you keep offering human food and mixing it up. She will start to hold out for the "good stuff". We have some here that have gone through food after food and if their dog did not want it more than once, they moved on to the point that all the dog would eat was human food (including cured meats and such which are terrible for them). Obviously, those dogs now have some serious medical issues. And are STILL picky eaters!

What is she eating now? I agree that I would keep food at her disposal all the time. If you needed to supplement human food, I'd offer cottage cheese or scrambled eggs (scrambled in coconut oil will get some weight on her).

I sure hope her sugars normalize and that you can get some weight on her. Seemed that once mine broke 3 pounds she has not been a worry.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

My 7month old 2lb chi has food at all times. She had a few spells of low blood sugar when she was younger and I supplemented her with the nutri cal. She is fine now no supplementing her anymore.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is adorable!! How old is she? I'm so thankful she pulled through that. I would do as Karen said and not get started with offering a lot of different human foods as you will turn her into a picky eater. Others may know better than me, but I think the best thing for protein would be to lightly scramble an egg. Also, like Karen said if you can scramble in coconut oil that would be best. You did not say what kibble you are feeding but that makes a huge difference as some foods are just not good and some are. If you can order it Ziwi Peak is great--Karen mentioned it also. You can go to Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings to check out different dog foods to find the one that might work for you. If you get a really good grain-free kibble it is for all life stages if your chi is a puppy.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

One of the best ways to prevent hypoglycemia is crushed up honeynut cheerios mixed into hamburger meat. Make it into small meatballs and feed 3-4 a day as well as one in the middle of the night for puppies.


----------



## Chlojo (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks so much for your advice already everyone, I have been following the forum for a while and although this is my first post I always find things I read on here so informative and useful!

Princess is 7 months at the minute, today she is still not eating a great deal not sure if this is maybe just after all the stress of thursday when it all happened! But she has had a few bits of boiled chicken at regular intervals and I've been letting her lick a little honey and maple syrup to keep her sugar levels up. Really hoping the nutrical arrives on monday as it will be more ideal! 

Jesuschick I am quite interested in this ziwipeak it seems to have good reviews on here and online! I purchased some royal canin junior 30 chihuahua mix earlier as a hope too as I noticed some reviews mentioning the fussiest eaters loved it so will try that but I'd also try ziwipeak! Is this the type you mean here? 
Dry Dog Food | ZiwiPeak Shop .co.uk it's the only uk seller I can find at a glance, just want to make sure I'm ordering the right one! 

Will also defintlately try the scrambled egg in coconut oil and the hamburger idea! Thank you!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, and a trial package would be great. It ill be plenty for her and you can also use it later as treats. 

Several here get ZP in the UK from places with no parcel/postage (not certain what you call it. In the U.S. we call it free shipping!). Perhaps they will see and chime in. A trial bag is really a good way to go, though.


----------



## Chlojo (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks will definitely try this there are some great reviews for it! 
xo


----------

